# Are you ever shy of posting on the forum?



## chrisco97 (May 22, 2013)

I sometimes am. I will have something I want to post, but because I have only been seriously listening to classical music for a little over a year I feel my knowledge is inadequate and end up not posting or editing what I did. :lol:

Anybody else like this?


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

No, not really. If I have something I would like to add to a thread, I jump right in  Sometimes, when I can predict that I might be getting myself in over my head, or getting into long and involved discussions that waste a lot of time, I will hold off until others have said what I wanted to say and then just 'like' their posts ;-) Then I can't get attacked for stating facts that more knowledgeable others ought to have known.

I am not a musicologist, nor a musician, but I have read a lot about serious music over the decades and in the recent past. What bugs me is when others expect me to provide a bibliography to back up my assimilated knowledge  They should do their own research! I'm talking about basic definitions of terms, not conjectural compositional questions. I have the sense to stay out of those discussions ;-) because they are out of my league and I know it, but I sometimes follow along, if I think there might be something of value for me to learn.

I suppose not being a music professional, ie., either a musician, composer, professor, musicologist or critic, does limit the things I might say, because I recognize the limits of my knowledge and I don't pretend to be what I am not. I am always trying to expand my knowledge, however.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

At first, I was practically mortified of posting.  

Then, I figured, there's serious, silly, and intense on the forum... but no mstar! :lol: 

Now there is. The only thing I'm afraid of now on TC is people underestimating others through that "generation gap" that even I have noticed.... 

Seems alright, though. People still take me seriously on here. When I am serious.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

I get dibs on "silly".


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I am very shy of posting here.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Hilltroll72 said:


> I am very shy of posting here.


You know, I should trust your word, but there's just something that's telling me that your comment isn't exactly true....

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

chrisco97 said:


> I sometimes am. I will have something I want to post, but because I have only been seriously listening to classical music for a little over a year I feel my knowledge is inadequate and end up not posting or editing what I did. :lol:
> 
> Anybody else like this?


Don't be shy,say what you want to say but check your facts first.That's the thing that is so sadly lacking here.
Everyone started off like you at the beginning and you won't get confident unless you test the water will you.
You will find that if someone gives you a bad time rescue is usually at hand. Do your thing and have no fear !!


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

chrisco97 said:


> I sometimes am. I will have something I want to post, but because I have only been seriously listening to classical music for a little over a year I feel my knowledge is inadequate and end up not posting or editing what I did. :lol:
> 
> Anybody else like this?


Sometimes, those big businesses give some good snippets of advice. Have you ever heard of Nike? Take theirs, for example.

*Just Do It.* :lol:


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

My advice would be.....that there are those whose opinions can be voiced in an intimidating manner...but remember, it is only an opinion that is voiced. There is no definitive yea or nay to many things discussed on the forum...so don't feel that what you might wish to say or what you like to listen-to, is lesser to that of what others might prefer or opine. But then, be determined to express one's opinion.... such as it is.... in a confident yet still modest manner & to educate oneself to a happy state where you can feel confident in your choices & in the voicing of your opinion. Otherwise, 'Pass' on the opportunity.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Sometimes, yeah. I'm not a musician, I have little experience with music theory, I like plenty of music that others would call "guilty pleasures", and I'm not such a fan of contemporary music. Combine all those things together and you have somewhat of the opposite of many users here  I have been listening to classical music all my life, but compared to some people on this site, my knowledge base is small. So yeah, sometimes I am little shy about posting. I can only think of maybe one instance where someone made me feel bad about something I had posted, so other than that, I haven't really had any negative experiences here and I'll continue posting.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2013)

Hilltroll72 said:


> I am very shy of posting here.


Can I shy at that statement?

To answer the OP, no, not shy. But wary, at times, more especially in the early days of posting, as I came to understand that there is a wide range of experience here and some of it expected to be treated with due deference.

I soon gave that up!


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

I am definitely overwhelmed by the well-articulated posts on this forum. I'm often afraid of coming across as inexperienced or uninformed, so sometimes I don't post at all...it's probably because of Science and Mahlerian, they're such snobs.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Celloman said:


> I am definitely overwhelmed by the well-articulated posts on this forum. I'm often afraid of coming across as inexperienced or uninformed, so sometimes I don't post at all...it's probably because of Science and Mahlerian, they're such snobs.


Not to worry. I can say from experience that 'coming across' as a dumbass isn't painful. As for Sciece and Mahlerian, yes they are obviously insane, but they're too far away to get to you.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Not to worry. I can say from experience that 'coming across' as a dumbass isn't painful. As for Sciece and Mahlerian, yes they are obviously insane, but they're too far away to get to you.


Oh, I'm closer than you might think. :devil:


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Mahlerian said:


> Oh, I'm closer than you might think. :devil:


*runs away from Mahlerian*

In all seriousness, though, I always enjoy reading your informative and entertaining entries, Mahlerian! Thanks for your many excellent contributions...I look forward to reading more of them in the future.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Mahlerian said:


> Oh, I'm closer than you might think. :devil:


How glad I am that this comment was not directed towards me....


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

Maybe a little bit shy. Perhaps that's why I lurked for a year or so before joining up.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

If I feel like posting something that I might be in over my head about or not so informed on I just leave a note at the end of my message for people who are more knowledgeable about the subject to kindly correct me if I'm wrong about what I said. That way I don't seem like an arrogant meat head and people can tell me I'm wrong without any hard feelings involved.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

violadude said:


> If I feel like posting something that I might be in over my head about or not so informed on I just leave a note at the end of my message for people who are more knowledgeable about the subject to kindly correct me if I'm wrong about what I said. That way I don't seem like an arrogant meat head and people can tell me I'm wrong without any hard feelings involved.


Sometimes, however, you know it because you learned it a long time ago, so you are not in over your head and you know you are right and there is nothing to correct, but you no longer recall the sources to direct the _other_ "arrogant meat head" to :clap:


----------



## HoraeObscura (Dec 4, 2012)

a picture says more then words, and a picture with words says even more!


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

Occasionally it would seem smarter not to post, but not because I am particularly shy in such manners. Being shy about posting on a classical music forum full of old-timers (just joking!) would be a little excessive. :lol: Nobody here bites.. Not as much as on other forums at least. If you've visited harsher places on the Internet, you'll know this forum is a breeze as far as 'arguments' go.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Cheyenne said:


> Occasionally it would seem smarter not to post, but not because I am particularly shy in such manners. Being shy about posting on a classical music forum full of old-timers (just joking!) would be a little excessive. :lol: Nobody here bites.. Not as much as on other forums at least. If you've visited harsher places on the Internet, you'll know this forum is a breeze as far as 'arguments' go.


Only because the mods are not shy... about slapping miscreants upside the head.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm not necessarily shy, but I am careful. I'm one of those compulsive editors.


----------



## chrisco97 (May 22, 2013)

Thanks for the replies everyone! I have been on multiple forums over the years (not classical ones though) and I can say this is one of the nicest forums I have been on. I am not exactly sure why it worries me to post on the forum. I am a pianist and I love music. I do research on classical music all of the time. Maybe it has to do with lots of the people on the forum have been listening to classical music and doing research for years and really know their stuff and I do not want to seem like an idiot. :lol:

Maybe hearing (more like reading haha) all of what has been said here will help out. Thanks guys!


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2013)

chrisco97 said:


> Maybe it has to do with lots of the people on the forum have been listening to classical music and doing research for years and really know their stuff and I do not want to seem like an idiot.


True, there are some very knowledgeable people here.

Then again, some of us bluffers try to make a little go a long way!


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

MacLeod said:


> True, there are some very knowledgeable people here.
> 
> Then again, some of us bluffers try to make a little go a long way!


"I own all 107 Mahler Symphonies." :lol:


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm just dead weight here for comic relief.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Couchie said:


> I'm just dead weight here for comic relief.


Yep, Couchie, I think that pretty much sums you up.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 29, 2012)

I divided the number of weeks in a year (52) by my favorite number (30) which gave me 1.73. So I used that number to set as my average daily posting allowance. I like to let the days pass then use up all my built up tokens at once. Because I'm serious but I like to let my hair down occasionally.


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

I am sometimes. I can't count the number of times I've written out 2, 3, or even 4 paragraphs only to delete them and forget about posting it. I often worry that I will either accidentally offend someone with a post, or that I will make myself come across as ill-informed. Other times my posts just start to get too personal and I worry about how they will be received.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Stargazer said:


> I am sometimes. I can't count the number of times I've written out 2, 3, or even 4 paragraphs only to delete them and forget about posting it. I often worry that I will either accidentally offend someone with a post, or that I will make myself come across as ill-informed. Other times my posts just start to get too personal and I worry about how they will be received.


Just post them. Your opinion is valued, and if you thought that much about a post, discarding it would be doing us a disfavor. 

Perhaps, though, I've scared you into being scared to post, so that you don't end up writing something like this to another forumer....


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

I'm shy of posting...oh, maybe I shouldn't have posted this...fear of rejection...oh dear oh dear...


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Celloman said:


> I'm shy of posting...oh, maybe I shouldn't have posted this...fear of rejection...oh dear oh dear...


Don't worry, you're not alone! I don't even have the courage to post this message!!


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

chrisco97 said:


> I am not exactly sure why it worries me to post on the forum. Maybe it has to do with lots of the people on the forum have been listening to classical music and doing research for years and really know their stuff and I do not want to seem like an idiot. :lol:
> 
> Maybe hearing (more like reading haha) all of what has been said here will help out. Thanks guys!


Ah, I know next to nothing about classical music except what I listen to and read. I have been listening to it all my life, though. I'm here to learn from people who do know, as much as anything else, and to try to communicate my pleasure and interest. I find the forum friendly and inclusive. I had been lurking for a while before registering, I must say.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

chrisco97 said:


> I sometimes am. I will have something I want to post, but because I have only been seriously listening to classical music for a little over a year I feel my knowledge is inadequate and end up not posting or editing what I did. :lol:
> 
> Anybody else like this?


Believe it or not, yes I am shy of posting, or at least give second thoughts to what I'm saying. This has come with experience, I actually have come to regret some things I wrote here, and sometimes remove the post entirely. Comes with bitter experience of overreacting, or reading too much into what others say, or simply responding to things I know will turn into a disaster.

Its not necessarily about knowledge though, but attitude. What's wrong with making mistakes? Doesn't everyone do it at some point? We all have good days and bad days. Sometimes I've said something that's over the top and come to regret it, and rethink the issue, be more balanced.

If anything, the forum has taught me more about diversity of opinions regarding music. Sometimes my thoughts, or things I thought where facts, where challenged and that can be a good thing. There is no problem with being corrected on something. Then that leads to the distinction between thoughts and facts. Sometimes in music they are easily mixed up, sometimes the line between the two is blurry to say the least. But that's not just with music, but with many things in life.

I learnt if people are giving me a hard time, and I tend to get into this negative dynamic with them, I have to think hard about conversing with them in the first place. Now I just go with my gut feeling. If its going to be, or most likely to be, a bad outcome, I go no further. I can read people's opinions - or corrections - but I don't have to respond to them. Especially if the tone is say angry or bitter, because that just makes me react the same way. Its a lose lose situation from the outset.

But I must say most interactions here for me have been good. I would encourage newbies to say what they want, not some sanitised, watered down or politically correct version of their opinion. Of course, if one puts ones opinion in a more balanced or open tone of writing, well that's better. However, I realise this is difficult to do, especially if you are new to the forum. I made the same mistakes when I was new here, but now its much less a confrontative forum now than it was when I joined. Well, that's my impression anyway.

And think about all the "professional" writers on music, including musicians, who screw up in this regard. How many composers - and big name musicologists, critics - have in the past and even recently said things they probably regret. We all get our share of humble pie, not only newbies. The best philosophy is live and let live, I try to do that even though now and again I have my moments.

I'd rather have some sort of openess than censorship, and I have practised a fair deal of self-censorship, but too much can be stifling and take out the pleasure of participation here. So I just look to express my opinions but at the same time be balanced. Easier said than done, though!


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

TurnaboutVox said:


> I had been lurking for a while before registering, I must say.


A belated welcome to the forum, TurnaboutVox--glad you stopped lurking and decided to join in!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I am an extreme introvert in the real world, but I've noticed quite the opposite when it comes to forums. I may have an uninformed opinion on a subject but jump right in anyway. Like others, I can compose three or four paragraphs before realizing I have nothing substantial to contribute. Fortunately I often catch myself and delete before cluttering up the forum. I think this urge may be just a touch of loneliness and needing to have more highbrow conversation than I can expect in the course of a normal day.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

brotagonist said:


> ...
> I am not a musicologist, nor a musician, but I have read a lot about serious music over the decades and in the recent past. What bugs me is when others expect me to provide a bibliography to back up my assimilated knowledge  *They should do their own research!*


Yeah they should. But I got no problems if people ask me for more information, its just how they ask, the manner in which it is done. If its like an interrogation, forget it.



> ...
> I suppose not being a music professional, ie., either a musician, composer, professor, musicologist or critic, does limit the things I might say, because I recognize the limits of my knowledge and I don't pretend to be what I am not. I am always trying to expand my knowledge, however.


As I said in my long winded post above, its not always knowledge, its often a matter of attitude. I've found that ideological differences are often things that get things heated up around here, not so much questions of fact or knowledge. Its the same in musical circles at the highest level as well. You often get how people want to use facts, or hone in on certain facts and ignore others, or more tenuously use a certain gloss or spin on certain facts, to lock down an argument. Saying such and such is a fact, so there is no argument, now just shut up, will ya? Then no wonder if people at the receiving end of thet get angry. But I've found no need to do that, its wasted energy, theres better ways of communicating. We can do better.


----------



## Notung (Jun 12, 2013)

Much like the OP, I have only been listening intensely to classical music for a little under a year. I too sometimes feel that my threads, posts, or questions border on (or completely fall into) silliness and ignorance. Sometimes I feel like I ask stupid questions, but I tell myself that the only way to increase my knowledge is by asking, no matter how meager the question.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I would think one could be made be shy of posting on the forum, if one has put a post up that some really knowledgeable member then 'shows up', in however gentle a way. There are also less knowledgeable, less gentle members who specialise in the activity. But that, in a way, is less bothersome. In such cases, I comfort myself with a quotation from 'The Jest of Robin Hood': 'Thereof no force - he is a churl, and knows no courtesy.'


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

I've been feeling less up to the usual witty comments, now that November's drawing around the corner.... Now don't talk to me about blue light, it's not physical. 

I simply hate the fall. Just look at its name! Goodnight, I will be going to sleep to the saccharinely lucid Serenade for Strings by Tchaik.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

mstar said:


> I simply hate the fall. Just look at its name!


Of Man's First Disobedience, and the Fruit... Good point. The weather is so inconsistent too, and all the beautiful trees lose their lovely leaves; such tragedy! But there's a certain comfortable disenchantment to it, without being impaired by physical restrains as winter is.

It's also my favorite one from the Vivaldi concertos :lol:


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Cheyenne said:


> Of Man's First Disobedience, and the Fruit... Good point. The weather is so inconsistent too, and all the beautiful trees lose their lovely leaves; such tragedy! But there's a certain comfortable disenchantment to it, without being impaired by physical restrains as winter is.
> 
> It's also my favorite one from the Vivaldi concertos :lol:


Where I live, November's usually freezing, so the memorial services pile up, if you know what I'm trying to say w/o being disrespectful.... 

November 6 sucks additionally.


----------



## julianoq (Jan 29, 2013)

I don't know if shy is the right word, but I try to be self-conscious. Before posting I think many times if I _really_ have something useful to say and sometimes after posting I think that I should have passed. I am also quite a newbie in classical music (my join date here is pretty much the date when I started to take classical music more seriously) so in the beginning I was terrified to say something stupid, but now I am already used to make mistakes and learn from people bashing my posts


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Ouch! I bet the people (like me) who are fairly new to classical music have been bashed by the same knowledgeable people. We could form a club.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

I want to bash people. 

*YOU'RE ALL WRONG FOR KNOWLEDGEABLE REASONS!!* Satisfied.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm only occasionally shy of posting in the Community Forum. One thing I wish I'd never done is to post a photo of myself in the "Post a Picture of Yourself" thread. It's a pretty bad photo, and taken in such a way that I look heavy (I'm actually normal weight for my height, but you wouldn't know it to look at the photo). But I've never been shy about posting in the actual music parts of the site.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Bellinilover said:


> I'm only occasionally shy of posting in the Community Forum. One thing I wish I'd never done is to post a photo of myself in the "Post a Picture of Yourself" thread. It's a pretty bad photo, and taken in such a way that I look heavy (I'm actually normal weight for my height, but you wouldn't know it to look at the photo). But I've never been shy about posting in the actual music parts of the site.


I liked your photo.
Personally I am reluctant to post all the time. There are several things I am thinking of to write but have not.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Sloe said:


> I liked your photo.
> Personally I am reluctant to post all the time. There are several things I am thinking of to write but have not.


I can relate to this :tiphat:


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

I have never been shy of posting on the forum. Of course there are certain things I avoid posting about because I don't think they are helpful in creating a pleasant atmosphere. Why would I be shy about posting things when I may never meet the people I am talking to? I am open to the option, I am just sure it most likely may never happen.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

SarahNorthman said:


> I have never been shy of posting on the forum. Of course there are certain things I avoid posting about because I don't think they are helpful in creating a pleasant atmosphere. Why would I be shy about posting things when I may never meet the people I am talking to? I am open to the option, I am just sure it most likely may never happen.


But then again, you never know this for sure, there are people meeting in the opera section.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Pugg said:


> But then again, you never know this for sure, there are people meeting in the opera section.


Oh really? I may have to check it out!


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

I definitely read more than I post. Either because someone's written something I basically would have said [and they always do it better than I could], or because I'm not informed enough to feel my opinion is relevant. Depending on the subject. More often I post general questions like "what works do you like in this genre" or things like that. I never post in threads about theory because I don't know much about it


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Sometimes I am not writing because I don´t know how to formulate myself and sometimes the formulations get all wrong and I get criticised for something I had not the intention of saying.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

In answer to the OP

No


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Yeah ... and usually at right about the time that enough time has elapsed that I can no longer edit.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Blancrocher said:


> Yeah ... and usually at right about the time that enough time has elapsed that I can no longer edit.


Yeah, like welcoming that blithering idiot T-Vox to the forum on 9th October 2013!


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I will "shy" away from commenting in threads whose subject matter I know nothing about. If the OT isn't something that peaks my interest I'll stay completely away (speaking as a member without the admin hat). 

But in general, I'm not shy about posting on the site ... and certainly not when it comes to handling forum issues :lol:

Kh


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Sloe said:


> Sometimes I am not writing because I don´t know how to formulate myself and sometimes the formulations get all wrong and I get criticised for something I had not the intention of saying.


Just be yourself, there will always someone who have critics.
My device: he who is without faults doesn't have a life of his own :tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

There have been times that I have drafted a post, revised it a couple times, then simply abandoned it. Other times, I have posted and it was a non sequitur to the current state of the thread discussion (though on the original topic) and so the post simply got lost in the shuffle. Other times I have posted something that turned out to be rather silly, like the wrong work for a CD someone is searching for. But more so than posting, I am probably more shy of starting threads. Sometimes it is fun to drag up an old thread too.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

I sometimes am shy of posting, because very often my opinions have been expressed earlier in the thread by others, in a more eloquent manner than I could present. In that case I usually give them a _like_. Other times I feel like I could make a contribution, but the post would probably run into the hundreds of words, and really, I don't have the patience for that anymore. I really haven't gotten the hang of the Forum, and unfortunately see it as a glorified Message Board (This really dates me). I have more fun reading what other people have to say than to directly contribute. But then again, I could just be lazy.


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

If you follow your signature message you should definitely post more--the more you have to say the better for us!


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Florestan said:


> . . . Other times I have posted something that turned out to be rather silly, like the wrong work for a CD someone is searching for.


:lol: I've done that too ... but as an admin I can edit/erase my own postings and remove the evidence saving embarrasment.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I destroy more posts and ideas of posts than Brahms does string quartets. Damned castration complex!


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I find that if I keep my posts fairly short and (in my mind) to the point, I can post without self-criticism. I prefer to avoid vast, windy posts, just like I prefer to avoid vast, windy pieces of classical music. I hold dear the art of the relatively short, clearly-articulated musical and verbal utterance. No depth, I suppose.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Strange Magic said:


> I find that if I keep my posts fairly short and (in my mind) to the point, I can post without self-criticism. I prefer to avoid vast, windy posts, just like I prefer to avoid vast, windy pieces of classical music. I hold dear the art of the relatively short, clearly-articulated musical and verbal utterance. No depth, I suppose.


I often shy away from threads (and or posts) that develop into page long essays per post. It becomes overwhelming. Brevity is a plus on web forums, though sometimes the lengthy stuff is needed I guess.


----------



## clockworkmurderer (Apr 15, 2016)

There could be a TalkClassical book just of various member "essays."


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I wonder if maybe it would be better for the essay poster to state their assertion and maybe a very brief supporting statement, and then direct members who are interested to a TC blog for the details?


----------



## clockworkmurderer (Apr 15, 2016)

That would be far too rational


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Only when I'm naked.


----------

